# Imperial Spy, Mark Robson



## dwndrgn (Oct 31, 2005)

Mark Robson, husband, father and RAF pilot, began writing to defeat his own boredom.  His first series, The Darkweaver Legacy, is a fantasy tale.  Originally rejected by publishers, Robson published it himself.  As much due to his determination and persistence as to his skill as a storyteller, those books garnered him a publishing contract for a new series.  The first of this new series is titled Imperial Spy and it is set in the same world as his first, yet we have a new range of characters to discover and enjoy.



Imperial Spy, picking up the story began in Darkweaver, tells of the aftermath of the events from those first four books.  However, we now move from Thrandor to Shandar and the story of Femke, a young and successful female spy in the employ of the Empire.  Femke has just unmasked the Shandian Emperor as an imposter and a sorcerer.  Her quick thinking has resulted in the death of the sorcerer and she then arranges events so that the General Surabar takes over the business of managing the Empire.  Much to her initial dismay, her service to Shandar has made her the prime candidate to help smooth relations with Thrandor after their recent military conflicts, the result of the imposter’s sorcerous intrigues.



Reluctantly taking on the role of a Shandese Ambassador, Femke travels to Mantor with a few attendants and coffers of gifts for the Thrandorian King.  King Malo welcomes her arrival and his retinue until shortly after her arrival, the man intended to take over the throne of Thrandor, Baron Anton, is murdered in the palace.  When his body is discovered, killed by Femke’s own knife and holding in his hand her brooch, Femke is immediately suspected as the murderer.  Faced with the evidence against her, Femke chooses to flee the palace and find the killer herself; thus clearing her name and resolving the renewed tension between the two lands.  Making her task more difficult is the appearance of an old rival, Shandese assassin Shalidar.  Since her work in Shandar has ruined the assassin’s plans, he has determined to kill her in retribution.  Femke must now elude the Kings men, search out the killer as well as avoid being killed by a trained assassin out for her blood.



Mark Robson’s characterizations define this story.  His well-crafted cast can easily be seen to be real people we may meet on the streets.  Here, we have no cardboard hero with supernatural strengths and convenient acquaintances.  These are people like those we see and deal with everyday.  They are real people with real feelings and inclinations.  It is clear that Robson’s strengths are the well-rounded characters and their true to life dialogue.  Unlike many genre writers, you could pull these characters out of this story and they would fit in anywhere.  While there are a couple of minor points that seem illogical, it is quite possible that these will be cleared up in the next in the series, and they don’t take away from the story itself.



While it is clear that this story is intended for a younger audience, perhaps those in their teens, it is easy to see that it will appeal to people of all ages.  And while his first series was much more geared toward fantasy readers, this new story could appeal to a much broader audience.


Imperial Spy is no doubt the harbinger of a fantastic new series for young readers.  Mark Robson is a new talent to keep an eye on.  His female spy is at once confident, strong and vulnerable.  Her travails against wrongful accusations, imprisonment and being marked for death show us her character, strengths and weaknesses.  The author has created a character we all can relate to.  Old, young, female or male, we can understand the drive to right an injustice.  As well we understand the drive for survival.  His human and witty dialogue will keep readers engaged until the end.  And yet, it isn’t the end, as you’ll see when you get to those last pages.  There is definitely more to this tale and I, for one, wait its full telling.  This will make a great addition to anyone’s bookshelves.


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words, Dwndrgn.  I'm glad you enjoyed my latest work.  I sent them a copy of this and they appeared very pleased to see such a positive review.  I'm hoping that S & S will now send you lots of free books.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha!  I won't hold my breath.

(oh, and you're welcome!)


----------



## rune (Nov 7, 2005)

I remember finding Femke interesting from the first series.  She came over as a character with plenty of scope


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 8, 2005)

Ah, Rune, how right you are!  Even I had not anticipated quite how much this character has to give the audience.  I'm just writing the final chapters of the sequel, Imperial Assassin, and Femke just came right out and surprised me with a little whisper in my ear!  It appears she has a great finale piece in store for the final book of the series.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 8, 2005)

Mark Robson said:
			
		

> Ah, Rune, how right you are! Even I had not anticipated quite how much this character has to give the audience. I'm just writing the final chapters of the sequel, Imperial Assassin, and Femke just came right out and surprised me with a little whisper in my ear! It appears she has a great finale piece in store for the final book of the series.


Tease!!


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 17, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Tease!!


 
But of course.  That's the nature of writers.  We like to entice and tease you into buying all our work so we become rich and famous!  (In my dreams!  )


----------



## rune (Nov 17, 2005)

I know Mark mentioned this series not having much magic included, which is as probably the whole site knows something I like in a fantasy book.  I'd still be interested in this first book to see how it pans out for Femke


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2006)

Finished reading Imperial Spy this week, and generally enjoyed it. 

It's obviously aimed at the Young Adult market in how it's written, but it's sharp and well-paced, and I had no problems at all getting into it.

I had a couple of niggles - but this is common with every book I read  - but there was nothing really wrong with the story itself.

I especially liked the extra details that helped make it more real, such as regarding the use of poisons and traps, and I found the handling of death profoundly handled (especially regarding the cells and young guard).

Overall, I'm sure the younger readers will especially enjoy reading Imperial Spy.


----------



## Mark Robson (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd be worried if you didn't have a few niggles, Brian.  There are always things that niggle me in every book - especially if I've written it!  I've had to read aloud from it a lot over the last couple of weeks - in having done so, I can certainly see weaknesses that I wish I'd spotted before.  However, taking all into account I am pleased with Imperial Spy.  I see it as having taken a big step forward from my earlier work, and I can now look to build on that further with Imperial Assassin.  

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 13, 2006)

*I am going to order your book at Ottakers this week Mark, I am looking forward to reading a fellow members novel.*


----------



## Mark Robson (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope that you won't have to order it, Kyektulu.  It should be nationally stocked in Ottakars.  However, I'd be interested to hear if they don't have it, or if they have any information on how it is being received, or how it is selling.  All feedback is good at the moment.


----------



## Orablue (Feb 16, 2006)

WARNING *********SPOILER












I was just browsing on the web for a site to find out more about 'Imperial Spy'; I just finished it. I bought it in the Ottakars in High Wycombe, and thank you Mark for signing it for me!
Sometimes I find some stories a bit repetative in the general theme, but this was a fantastic new take on spies and assassins. Lord Danar was an interesting character, I was quite upset when he died! The last few pages were particularly gripping. I can't wait for 'Imperial Assassin'. Thank you!
(My Father is in the RAF also, he's a fighter controller.)


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to the Chronicles, Orablue!  

I've just edited your post above so that people who have yet to read the book aren't surprised by the spoiler you mentioned.

By the way, I love your avatar!!


----------



## Mark Robson (Feb 16, 2006)

Great to see you, Orablue.  I'd also like to welcome you to Chronicles.  Glad you liked Imperial Spy and I hope you will check out my other books in time.


----------



## Orablue (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks! Sorry, I didn't realise some people hadn't read it yet.


----------



## Saranalos (Aug 13, 2006)

I just finished re-reading Imperial Spy, and was looking around for its history when I came across this forum. I'd definately be interested in your older books, and the new ones that are coming(Or have already come) out. Anyhow, good job with writing it! I really got caught up in the world of shadow and intrigue you managed to create.


----------



## Mark Robson (Aug 28, 2006)

Why, thank you, Saranalos.  Always nice to come across another happy customer.  

The second book is not far away from launch time now ... only about another six - seven weeks before copies begin hitting the shelves.  The previous books are all set in the same world, so you'd probably enjoy those too.  Hope to see you around the forums.


----------

